# Sticky Throttle Cable on 67 Lemans - thoughts?



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a 67 Lemans with a 326, Edelbrock Performer intake manifold with a Performer carb on top.

Engine recently pulled to replace rod bearings and rebuild the lower end. When the engine went back in, the shop noticed the older throttle cable was worn and close to breaking. They ordered a replacement from OPGI and installed.

Throttle now sticks like crazy - like having cruise control. Foot pedal will actually stay down, and the only way to return it is to pump the pedal and try to unstick it -- which works sometimes, and other times causes it to accelerate more. Needless to say, it's back in the shop.

To others that have had this issue, any suggestions or cables you have found work? When I eyeball this OPGI cable, there's a huge bend in it before it goes into the cable bracket.

thanks, and appreciate all help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Compare the length of the old to new cable. Also if it is bent, toss it and get a proper one.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I had a stick problem but it was slight. I moved the accelerator spring to a different hole in the linkage at the Carb and it stopped it. How is the tension in that area on yours? Correct spring?


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Correct spring and plenty of tension; just may be a bad cable. Yes, the new one is much longer than the original, but the original replacement is backordered 1-2 months from Ames and Performance Years. While longer, having a bump curve in it (not a kink) still shouldn't be that bad. May have to go Lokar.

Going all the way to the pedal to see the problem. Engine off, even pushing down the pedal you can feel the cable resistance.

thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

add another spring until the correct cable is available?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

if the cable length is wrong, more spring will not fix the problem. cable is meant to be straight shot from the pedal arm to the throttle plate, even the throttle cable bracket if too high or low will cause a problem. This typically occurs with aftermarket intake and carb which are in a slightly different position than stock.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ran into this recently with a reproduction cable on a friend's '67 GTO. It felt like a cable saw. Terrible. Ended up tossing it in the trash and installing an NOS cable he forgot he had stashed. On the other forum, there are a whole bunch of posts on just this issue. It's a defective replacement part, pure and simple. Find a decent used one or fab one up. The repro ones are not workable, and are not safe, IMO.


----------

